# It's about time



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Sissy finally has her kids! Two little girls. That is three girls for us for this year! I can't believe we got all girls our first kidding season!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

I had a little doeling born 3.2.13 that looks almost identical to yours! =)


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thats a really bad pic of her but she is really cute!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

boyd59 said:


> Thats a really bad pic of her but she is really cute!


Oh wow they could be twins!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Adorable! Three doelings, that's wonderful! Is that one solid black?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats, three girls that's always nice.


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

milkmaid said:


> Adorable! Three doelings, that's wonderful! Is that one solid black?


Yes she is solid black with blue eyes


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

aww congrads..they are adorable..


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry I missed it, what breed are these? They are super pretty 
love the black with blue eyes


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

SO cute.


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

Nigerian dwarfs


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

boyd59 said:


> I had a little doeling born 3.2.13 that looks almost identical to yours! =)


 long lost twins went through the wrong hole from heaven OOOPS! lol thats awesome!


----------



## arigney (Feb 18, 2013)

That's neat!


----------

